# I'm NEW... Keen to meet everyone. Pop in! :)



## Tarrycat (Sep 10, 2017)

I thought it would be fun to converse with more like-minded people on a global scale; since I'm planning on travelling a bit. 

Anyone know of some genuine Ninjutsu dojo's in your hometown's? Not McDojo's... . I'd like to keep the energy flowing for when I travel.

As you know, given the above information, I'm a Ninjutsu student. I've been doing it for about a year & a half now & I'm completely in love with the art that was integrated & designed with the knowledge of the Samurai & a Chinese martial artist. I love, admire, & respect all of the arts.


----------



## Anarax (Sep 10, 2017)

Welcome to MA. Unfortunately there aren't any Ninjutsu near me.


----------



## FighterTwister (Sep 10, 2017)

Hello Welcome 

McDojos LoL

I love all the Samurai and Ninja stuff as well, seems like that was the 80's we need more movies made now, Huh!


----------



## Charlemagne (Sep 10, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Tames D (Sep 11, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Tames D (Sep 11, 2017)

Anarax said:


> Welcome to MA. Unfortunately there aren't any Ninjutsu near me.


There are... you just haven't seen them


----------



## Buka (Sep 11, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Tarrycat. Hope you enjoy it here. 

One of our members, Chris Parker, drops in from time to time. A wealth of knowledge in Martial Arts in general, and knowledgeable in what you seek. Read any of his posts from before, or when he stops in, you'll be glad you did.

You plan on travelling, where are you from? We have some well travelled folks here.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 11, 2017)

Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your input.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 11, 2017)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## wingchun100 (Sep 11, 2017)

Welcome to the discussion.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 11, 2017)

Welcome, there is one near me, but they are not big on drop ins and do not advertise, so sorry I can give you no further information


----------



## donald1 (Sep 11, 2017)

hello!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 11, 2017)

Welcome to MT. You'll find some really helpful and opinionated folks here. We have some lively discussions, and bicker just enough. We generally get along pretty well, even when we disagree.


----------



## Tarrycat (Sep 15, 2017)

Buka said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk, Tarrycat. Hope you enjoy it here.
> 
> One of our members, Chris Parker, drops in from time to time. A wealth of knowledge in Martial Arts in general, and knowledgeable in what you seek. Read any of his posts from before, or when he stops in, you'll be glad you did.
> 
> You plan on travelling, where are you from? We have some well travelled folks here.



I'm so sorry for the late reply! I never got my notifications . 

Thanks so much for the advice, I really appreciate it. I will check out Chris' posts for some references.

& thank you for welcoming me so warmly. I really appreciate it. 

Well, I was planning on going to Japan (obviously). I wanted to travel to Iga Ueno, where Ninjutsu originated. 

Hopefully I'm not too late to meet Masaaki Hatsumi. He's so old now though. He's the current Ninjutsu successor. 

I want to visit the States as well, as it also has a view good & well established Ninjutsu dojo's. 

Those are the main two countries I really want to experience.

As far as nature goes; Costa Rica, Bali, & Hawaii. I'm a BIG nature lover!  

It's nice to meet you too. *


----------



## Tarrycat (Sep 15, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Welcome to MT!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Tarrycat (Sep 15, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Welcome to MT. You'll find some really helpful and opinionated folks here. We have some lively discussions, and bicker just enough. We generally get along pretty well, even when we disagree.



Lol! I'm a very liberal martial artist & I like what each style contributes. If Karate never existed, I would never have known about Martial Arts. They are all unique & special in their own way. As long as they all teach the core principles of integrity, discipline, respect, honor, & lowliness.

Thank you*


----------



## Tarrycat (Sep 15, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> Welcome, there is one near me, but they are not big on drop ins and do not advertise, so sorry I can give you no further information



True Ninjutsu dojo's aren't very big on marketing, no. I've noticed. It's a good thing. My Sensei doesn't publish what we do inside the dojo. He doesn't believe in it. 

His Sensei is actually in the US; so when I go over, I'll ask him for his contacts; & they can then refer me to other contacts as I travel all over. They've only worked with Stephen K. Hayes, & Masaaki Hatsumi - I'm pretty sure they follow the same principles of privacy my Sensei does.

Thank you.


----------



## Tarrycat (Sep 15, 2017)

donald1 said:


> hello!


Hi!


----------



## Tarrycat (Sep 15, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> Welcome to the discussion.


Thank you so much


----------



## Tarrycat (Sep 15, 2017)

FighterTwister said:


> Hello Welcome
> 
> McDojos LoL
> 
> I love all the Samurai and Ninja stuff as well, seems like that was the 80's we need more movies made now, Huh!



AGREED! Especially the movies made in the 80's! I'm a real metalhead as well.

Past life regression? I think so.

It's a lot of fun! I enjoy it so much.


----------



## Tarrycat (Sep 15, 2017)

Charlemagne said:


> Welcome.


Thank you!


----------



## Tarrycat (Sep 15, 2017)

Tames D said:


> Welcome.



Thanks!


----------



## frank raud (Sep 22, 2017)

welcome to MT. There is a Jinenkan dojo here in Ottawa, run by a friend of mine.


----------



## Tarrycat (Sep 26, 2017)

frank raud said:


> welcome to MT. There is a Jinenkan dojo here in Ottawa, run by a friend of mine.



Thank you, Frank! 

I will notify you when I'm going to Japan to make any further arrangements. 

Appreciate it.


----------



## frank raud (Sep 26, 2017)

Tarrycat said:


> Thank you, Frank!
> 
> I will notify you when I'm going to Japan to make any further arrangements.
> 
> Appreciate it.


Last time I checked, Ottawa was the capital of Canada


----------



## Tarrycat (Sep 26, 2017)

frank raud said:


> Last time I checked, Ottawa was the capital of Canada



Yupp. That I didn't know. Thanks for informing me! :') :') 

Sounds pretty Japanese...doesn't it? 

I'll try to make more time so I can improve my geography knowledge. :')

Canada's too cold for me though! :O

Tell me, Frank, does Martial Talk enable you to use any other emoticons other than a smile or a wink? It's driving me insaaane not being able to express myself on here... I could just as well be typing on a Nokia 3310.

I'm using my mobile.


----------



## Tarrycat (Sep 26, 2017)

frank raud said:


> Last time I checked, Ottawa was the capital of Canada



Nvm. I managed!


----------



## Josh77974452 (Oct 2, 2017)

Welcome to MC


----------

